# 3rd sign I've made, 1st one in relief...tips?



## BlackBelt (Jul 4, 2008)

This is the my 3rd sign that I've made since I got my first router a couple of weeks ago. This is the first one in relief. I did it freehand, since all the stuff I ordered hasn't gotten here yet.
It is going on top of the Bobcat exhibit at the Park office where I'm a Ranger.
I haven't put any type of finish on it yet, since I'm not sure exactly what to do as far as that goes.
I would appreciate some tips from you guys who have done this awhile on building or finishing, or freehanding, lettering, etc...
Thanks!
BlackBelt


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow excellent work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Sensei,, nice job for your first relief sign. You're on your way to getting your "Black Belt" in sign making.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

From the looks of the results, I would say that you have mastered router sign making as well as you have Karate. Great job and worthwhile project. A good finish would be a product used to make oil paint. If you can go to a paint store (not a borg) and talk to a trained paint specialist and tell them that you want the base used in oil paint (not latex) this would be the most durable finish you could apply to an outdoor wood project. It is clear like varnish and holds up 2 to 3 times longer than any varnish type product. 

I hope this helps and thanks for sharing your work with us.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll hit a real paint store tomorrow and use your suggestions for finishing.
Thanks guys!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

BlackBelt said:


> This is the my 3rd sign that I've made since I got my first router a couple of weeks ago. This is the first one in relief. I did it freehand, since all the stuff I ordered hasn't gotten here yet.
> It is going on top of the Bobcat exhibit at the Park office where I'm a Ranger.
> I haven't put any type of finish on it yet, since I'm not sure exactly what to do as far as that goes.
> I would appreciate some tips from you guys who have done this awhile on building or finishing, or freehanding, lettering, etc...
> ...


Hello BlackBelt, 

Great looking sign and well done. We use Sikkens Wood Finishes for our out door wood siding and decking.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice, Behr super spar has worked well for me. Its does darken some tho.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

For the paint base you want the one used for their darkest color,it usually has a number of 5 or 6. Get the oil based not the water. I usually get 3-4 years before doing maintenance when using the paint base and that is very good.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## BlackBelt (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys. I've printed them out and carry them with me so that when I hit the paint store I don't have a mental 'blank' moment.
I used the 'sort of clear' Behr Spar finish on the sign below that I made for a local gun collector to display above his collection. It did darken the lighter oak wood in the relief section, but it still came out okay. 
I REALLY appreciate the tips!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That is a very nice sign Blackbelt. I assume the finish is rustic which looks great. Normally with signs I only use a timber treatment and not a varnish as most varnishes don't move with the wood and eventually crack and allow the weather inside. My preference is the raised letters over the recessed ones and I enjoy making them by handheld router as I find it relaxing. A little tip for any future ones you make if you need to make the background flat use a chisel like a cabinet scraper and it will give a very flat background. I have made a few signs in the past and most of them in relief. Did you score around the letters first with a sharp blade? This helps a lot. :sold:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The sign turned out well but just a little tip so that you don't end up with cutter marks on the background, ski mount the router for results like this. My full thread can be found if you search my threads about December 07.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...043-making-my-first-free-hand-sign-sign15.jpg


----------

